# IR Comp LX Review



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Colorado is a land of extremes. 10,000 Ft high put ins are often cold, even in the summer (i.e-Numbers / Lake Creek after work paddling in monsoon season). Spring runoff and dam release rivers can have bone chilling water, and there are shallow rocky runs with sharp obstacles that can tear even the strongest fabrics. Also, style is really important on a crowded weekend run in Browns Canyon. Why not sport some plaid? It works for Kayne West…
*Click here to read More*...
The Immersion research 4 season drytop product / gear review | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

